# How To be Sub 7/8 on 2x2



## TristianCuber (May 13, 2019)

This Is one of my first videos! If you have any Problems with the video please message in the In the comments and Dislike if you need to. but in the opposite case Like If you want to!


----------



## SpiFunTastic (May 13, 2019)

It's pretty gud man but with lbl u can get sub 5, I am.


----------



## Capcubeing (May 13, 2019)

Nice I am getting into 2x2 and learning Ortega


----------



## whatshisbucket (May 14, 2019)

Have not watched the video yet, but sub-7/8 seems like a ridiculous accomplishment. Is there any reasons such excellent average times have not been achieved in competition yet?


----------



## Thom S. (May 14, 2019)

whatshisbucket said:


> Have not watched the video yet, but sub-7/8 seems like a ridiculous accomplishment. Is there any reasons such excellent average times have not been achieved in competition yet?



With a greased eastsheen, I believe anything is possible, these fly like no cube ever hast


----------

